# Kings Lab is giving away two cutting stacks!



## BigNicholad (Jun 21, 2020)

We need two vets to do a log. Must have a minimum of 100 post and 2 years active on the board. Logs need to be very detailed with there diet, workouts, daily supplements, and weekly pictures. As diet, training, etc changes, please update us with any changes. We want a review from start to finish including, shipping, quality, and communication. Please NO BASHING of fellow brother's. I want this to be fun and encouraging one another. I will pick the 2 loggers Wednesday.

Logger 1 lean bulk: test, npp, and anadrol
Logger 2 cutting: test prop, masteron prop, tren ace, anavar , clen, t3
We will also include choice of anti estrogen.

King is nice enough to provide a full out cycle, SO PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES!! I know there are competitors out there, so let's see who wants to get in on this!!


----------

